# lirc: which remotes actually work?

## beandog

I have to ask, because I see countless posts of "I can't get x remote control to work."  I haven't been able to get mine working either (Lifeview Flyvideo 3000) even though there is a lirc config for it and everything....

So, I'm pretty much ready just to buy a new TV card *just* to get a remote control that someone else can actually say "Yes, I've actually gotten this to work."

Assuming someone has gotten that far.  :Wink: 

So, what remotes work?

EDIT: I'm going to post a list of what seems to work as I go along.

Workie:

- Hauppauge [2] [3]

- Radioshack 2116 ( Amazon.com )

- Pinnacle (supposedly)

- Avermedia 771 DVB-T

- ATI USB Remote (no lirc, native kernel support? weird)

No Workie:

- mine, of course (Lifeview Flyvideo 3000)

- Terratec Cinergy TV

----------

## Crapo

I have an ATI USB Remote and I am using it with lirc.

I am using it to pilot freevo and it really is working great.

Bye

----------

## Kraymer

Hi there!

I don't have a TV tuner card but I'm using lirc for mplayer and xmms.. I suggest you don't buya new tuner card only to get a working remote. Order a serial infrared adapter (costed me about 7€, ebay) and use any remote you want. Let your media player do the work. Several players are able to work with lirc.. Lirc's homepage has an archive with tons of configuration files for any remote you can think of. If it doesn't it costs you only a few minutes to create your own.. 

I guess the tricky part was for you to let lirc work with your tuner card. You won't have that problem with a serial adapter..

Sebastian

----------

## Neclimdul

I have a SoundBlaster Live! Platinum and it works.  There were some quirks though like adding 

```
options snd-emu10k1 enable_ir=1
```

to /etc/modules.d/alsa.

The most trouble I had was traking down the the livedive_midi driver for lirc.  This isn't currently listed in the ebuild as an option for drivers but I'm going to bug that.  Anyone else trying to get their livedrive remote should also add

```
LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=livedrive_midi"
```

to their /etc/make.conf or compile with it as a global variable or whatever.  As a note, cat /dev/snd/midiC0D0 or C0D1 should help you check if you have the hardware setup.

That's my experience on it.  Hope this thread and post can be useful to someone.

----------

## JRV

 *beandog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No Workie:
> 
> - mine, of course (Lifeview Flyvideo 3000)
> ...

 

I have a Terratec Cinergy 400 TV and both the card and the remote work 100% without any hacks. Without even configuring anything, the remote is already recognized as a second keyboard input device. However, only a few of the buttons actually do anything in this mode (number buttons, arrow keys...). Then, I configured LIRC to recognize everything (dev/input driver, ir_common module) and now all buttons work. I'll probably write a tutorial on this card and the remote...

Greets,

  Julius

----------

## fimblo

I've gotten an Xbox DVD remote controller to work on my regular PC. It was a bit of a hassle, but now it works fine! just a few configurations left (getting the modes to work properly, etc), but thats just editing the lircrc file.

good luck!

----------

## mycroes

I build an infrared receiver that's connected to the serial port using descriptions from Igor Cesky (http://cesko.euro-science.net/girderplugin.htm) with the TSOP1738 ir receiver. I could just buy this at a local electronics store (Dil, Rotterdam, Netherlands). The only thing I changed is that my infrared receiver is on cables due to the fact I don't want it behind my computer... This receiver works like a charm. All IR-remotes I tried generate nice events, so I can use any remote I like... I used one from a VCR, but now am using a universal thingie so I can also control my tv and stereo with the same remote. This really is a great solution, and it's not expensive at all...

Greetings,

Michael

----------

## devilboy1488

i have a msi tv@nywhere master (MSI-8606) and it doesn't work, it doesn't even recognise the IR Receiver, i tried everything

----------

## canek

I'm using a Streamzap USB Remote, and it works great (you need lirc 0.7.1).

----------

## Stolz

I've actually gotten my  Askey AS-218 remote control (wich was included with my poor "Best Buy Easy TV" capture card) to work. I'm using the lirc_gpio driver.

----------

## Matrix7

I've got my Creative RM-900 remote working with my Dell Inspiron M50 notebook PC.

----------

## Matteo Azzali

You can get almost any remote to work checking the tutorial and using event interface.

BUT this way has a major drawback: eventX devices are not fixed and thus adding/removing

controllers (joypads, graphic tablets) can make your remote device to shift (eg: from event3 to event2)

thus causing lots of problems. I'm trying to write down some "most general as I can" udev rules

to get something like "/dev/input/remote" symlink to be symlinked to the event of the remote,

but the only way I found for now was grepping in /proc/bus/input/devices, and that way doesn't

works fine with udev. (seems to work only after a soft-reboot)

This is what I wroted down: 

in /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules:

```

KERNEL=="event*", PROGRAM=="/etc/udev/scripts/evremote.sh %k", NAME="input/event%n", SYMLINK+="input/remote", MODE="0600"

```

in /etc/udev/scripts/evremote.sh:

```

#! /bin/bash

nox=`grep -A 2 remote /proc/bus/input/devices |grep -m1 -E -o "event[0-9]"`

if [ $1 = $nox ];then

    exit 0

else

    exit 1

fi

```

Feel free to try/adjust this very little code.

P.S.: this way is suitable for devices which drivers does not export nothing in SysFS. 

If your device exports something you can erase the script and use a sysfs{} identifier

instead of PROGRAM== in the udev rule.

----------

